# Amey zoo



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

Hi, I have been wanting to go to amey zoo for a long time now as i have heard that it is great! I went on the website but it didnt tell me what stock they had. I was going to ring but then i thought i would ask on here first. *Could someone, that has been there recently or goes regularly, tell me what lizard stock they have please? 
*
Many thanks
Den


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite a variety. Last time I was there he had beardies, frilled dragons, various chameleons, monitors, geckoes. The best thing is to phone the shop if there is something particular you want. mark can usually source most species. Also, the more unusual stuff is usually kept off the shop floor.


----------



## jvbernard (Oct 26, 2006)

just make sure you dont go there on a tuesday, thats feeding day so its closed. i wasnt aware of that before.....doh!!!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

jvbernard said:


> just make sure you dont go there on a tuesday, thats feeding day so its closed. i wasnt aware of that before.....doh!!!


 lol, i take it you went today?!!!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dont look at lizards too much. i know they have chuckwalla's, boscs, water moniters i think, beardie's, blue tongues, red, tegu's, black tegu's too. umm, madagascan giant day gecko's, tokays, other skinks i dont know about, umm, cant remember what else.


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

i go in very regularly, and used to work there for a bit. they have alot in stock, so if there is something u were after, just say and i can tell you if they have it, i cba to list everything, and will probably forget something anyway


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

jvbernard said:


> just make sure you dont go there on a tuesday, thats feeding day so its closed. i wasnt aware of that before.....doh!!!


Joe make sure you dont go to ameyzoo on a tuesday , its feeding day , thought id better tell you :lol2:


----------



## jvbernard (Oct 26, 2006)

*grrrr*

lol rachy!!! it was ages ago i did that btw


----------

